
Show HN: A web service which renders SVG plots from Prometheus data - ddevault
https://sr.ht/~sircmpwn/chartsrv/
======
lgats
Thanks for sharing, SVGs are great!

Do keep in mind are not fully supported in many older browsers. You may want
to have a PNG backup. [https://caniuse.com/svg](https://caniuse.com/svg)

~~~
ddevault
Should be pretty easy, I have a ticket here for this:

[https://todo.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/chartsrv/4](https://todo.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/chartsrv/4)

